# Fabiana54



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone bought a frame from this guy on Ebay or has anyone heard of anyone who has bought a frame from this guy?


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

This guy has also traded under the name of Elisabetta1346na, and licantropo 56, both now not registered with Ebay.I don't like him. I bought a freewheel from him as Elisabetta1346na and he sent me the wrong one from Italy to Australia. Although he would exchange it he refused to confirm a refund for my return postage which would be considerable. I then discovered he was no longer registerd So i kept it and looked out for the right one which I found listed by Fabiana54.

When the parcel arrived it had the same address stamped on the envelope.

My question is why does he stop trading under one name and uses another one. I assume by the number of feedbacks in each name that he has used all the names concurrently. Why?


----------



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

kellyjk said:


> Has anyone bought a frame from this guy on Ebay or has anyone heard of anyone who has bought a frame from this guy?


FWIW i bought a Chorus 1988 NOS headset from him and there was no problem at all.Very good communication with him also.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

What?!?! Fabiana is the same guy as Elisabetta and Licantropo? I won a Campy Record seatpost from him on Jan 13. I tried to pay with paypal but I kept getting a message saying "seller's account is currently not accepting payments" (or something like that). I kept emailing him asking what was going on. He replied it was my problem that I couldn't send payment and told me to phone paypal. He then opened an unpaid item dispute on me. I tried every which way to send payment but he just wouldn't cooperate. I eventually told him to get lost and I appealed the unpaid strike against me - the strike against me was removed in less than an hour after I told ebay what happened. I won't be buying from him anymore.....


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

He's odd. I've checked his feedback ( I can read Italian) and he replies to negative feedback in an insulting and sometimes childish manner. I'd like to buy some of his items, De Rosa particularly but he seems too much trouble.

I didn't bother leaving any feedback.

I still can't figure out why he closes accounts and trades under different names.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

I know this seller very well and he is a very nice and considerate fellow. I dealt with him before he even knew of the existence of ebay. He has been around bikes all his life and was a reasonably successful amateur racer in the early 80's. He hopes to one day race the RAAM. 

I will not say that all my dealings with him have been perfect, but I do count him to be totally honest and fair and should anybody ever have any difficulties with him, please contact me and I can assure you that everything will be settled in a fair way. I speak fluent Italian after having spent over a decade working in Italy for Italian companies. I also know people in the bike trade throughout Italy. He speaks NO English whatsoever and does not have what one would define as advanced education (he was too busy racing bikes at the time!) He is also not very worldly and does not have great computer knowledge. This makes any communication with him quite difficult. This is further muddled by the difficulties that he has had with his ebay and paypal accounts (see below).

The fact of the multiple ebay id's is something tied to the way that Ebay Italy handles new accounts. New ebayers are limited as to how many items you can sell, based upon whether you have set up your account with a credit card, a bank account link or neither of the two. Given that he, like most Italians, lives without credit cards, he found himself severely limited as to how many items he could sell. He therefore opted for the typical Italian logic and simply opened other accounts. I know that Ebay has checked to see if there was any evidence of bidding on his own items and there was absolutely no evidence whatsoever. The temporary suspensions of one or the other of his accounts were directly tied to delays in paying his ebay fees. This is linked to the fact that he is playing quite close to the belt with his money, often putting a bit too much reliance on the timely receipt of his buyer's money. If the money for a big price item arrives later than expected, he can fall behind with his payments (including to ebay). On one occasion, he was unable to pay ebay because paypal had put a block on his paypal account. This following a claim that was made by a buyer. In such cases, when an account holder does not have a link to a credit card, all money then in the account gets 'sequestered' until the claim is resolved. This whether the account has $1 or $10,000. Since he asked me to help resolve the claim, I know that the claim was truly piddling (less than $5 plus shipping), but Paypal had blocked many thousands in his account. Even after I ensured that the buyer was fully happy with the sale and had advised paypal of the resolution, it still took more than an additional month before paypal released his money (This is standard procedure for Paypal, as it is in their best interest to keep your money in their hands as long as possible without needing to pay you any interest!) It was also during such a time that his paypal account was possibly suspended for the receipt of new money. Furthermore, new paypal account holders in Italy can be limited as to how much money they are allowed to receive.

If you look, you will see that all three accounts are once again 'live' and in good standing. It would not surprise me if he were to once again have problems with one or more of his accounts in the future. I will continue to buy from him without second thought.

BTW, when I have bought from him, I have always sent him my payment in cash in a non registered envelope. Always arrived in a timely fashion and he has never tried 'the envelope didn't arrive'.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Are you sure you are not him..............?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> Are you sure you are not him..............?


Does this ebay id look in any way similar to my id here?

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...lsaam&ftab=AllFeedback&sspagename=STRK:ME:UFS

If you check feedback in July 2006, you will see that I was one of the earlier people to deal with him. Since then, I have always dealt with him off of ebay and have purchased many items from him. He is also one of the better people to make special requests to as he can often turn up items that you might be looking for. Check the feedback that I have left for him on July 19, 2006

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...isabetta1346na&iid=-1&de=off&items=200&page=8

If you read Italian, you will see that I wrote of the transaction: "After some initial misunderstanding, everything has been resolved. Thanks!"

So not quite a glowing feedback, but a demonstration that he is very fair and will go out of his way to resolve any problem. I would have no problems whatsoever to deal with him.


----------

